# newbie local protest geek needs advice



## mrrafs (May 14, 2012)

Last weekend i discovered that two south-london, young people music education centers were going to be shut and replaced with one center that would provide a a vastly cutdown service excluding 'gifted and talented' kids if they can't pay, changing class sizes from 1:4 to 1:10, removing keyboard/panio; singing; guitar provision, as well as excluding primary school children.

These centers that have been running in various guises for over 20 years, were given no cosultation, and very short notice to close.

I aim:
- too create a forum so the musicians, students and gardians can group together & communicate.
- too rasie awareness in the community, press & goventment of what is happening.

i have less than two weeks before the first public meeting when the council funding representative attends a meeting to pubicly discuss this. Hopefull if a united, public front can be created, any ongoing negatiations on what will be provided at the new center can be represented with some form of democratic leverage..

Any suggestions on public forums to use, stratagies. If required i can install server software to run a protest site but have yet to find code created for this purpose.
Sugestions of other groups to contact and local forums etc.. welcome..

mr.r


----------



## BigTom (May 14, 2012)

www.proboards.com? Never really used it but free and basic but decent phpBB software.


----------

